# Microchip registered to old old old owner



## AvocadosBeforeMortgages (Feb 10, 2018)

Bit of a funny situation.

I'm adopting my flatmate's dog. Flatmate can't keep him, I know him well and have been walking and training him for 6 months (and absolutely adore him), so it's the best outcome for all concerned.

I will be owner number 5.
Owner 1 = breeder (no idea of identity)
Owner 2 = a family, I have scant details of the condition in which the dog was kept (neglect was involved, though not of the worst variety) and no idea of identity; they privately rehomed him. I gather the reason stated for rehoming was that they didn't have time to train him.
Owner 3 = former friend of flatmate, who quite literally abandoned him a matter of weeks after adopting him.
Owner 4 = flatmate who had dog dumped on him, did the decent thing but can no longer look after him for legitimate reasons, now privately rehoming him to me. 
Owner 5 = me, forever home!

Flatmate had told me that he was microchipped to him, but when we tried to change it we couldn't access the online account, even after a password reset. I popped into the vets and discovered that he is still registered to owner number 2. He's not been registered lost or stolen.

I've found the form for Identibase where you can register a new keeper. But, there's a section where the previous registered keeper has to sign, and if you can't get them to sign the microchipping company will contact them and they have 28 days to object. As I have no way of contacting owner 2, they're going to get a surprise phone call where they discover the dog they thought they'd rehomed to his forever home has actually been passed on twice more to a total stranger. I have no way of contacting them in advance and telling them that he's loved, settled and coming on brilliantly with his training.

For all I know they've changed their mind and regret rehoming him. Does anyone have any idea of what happens if a former owner objects to a change of microchip details? Needless to say there's no way he's going back to them, but I want to get him legal and don't want to end up stood in court fighting a civil case that I don't know I'd win as there's simply no paper trail.


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

Well if they dispute it I guess that’s what would ultimately happen. You’ll end up in court.

You’d have to prove the chain of events you mentioned above and they’d have to explain the circumstance of the dog leaving them. It won’t be a “we’ve changed our minds” argument. They’d lose that I’d imagine. Whatever they say, they’d have to prove it somehow.

Hopefully you’ll be just fine and they have moved on/their details could have changed etc or they ignore the contact. They aren’t to know who is registering the dog so may assume it’s owner number 3 and just agree anyway.


----------



## AvocadosBeforeMortgages (Feb 10, 2018)

TennoAkita said:


> Hopefully you'll be just fine and they have moved on/their details could have changed etc or they ignore the contact. They aren't to know who is registering the dog so may assume it's owner number 3 and just agree anyway.


Chances are they haven't moved on; they rehomed him less than a year ago (the dog's history is not exactly a case study in top notch dog ownership)

However, are you certain they just ring up and say "Miss Smith has applied to change the chip to her name" as opposed to "an individual has applied"? If the latter, it should be alright as he's not lost or missing. At least owner 3 and me have surprisingly similar names and one could be misremembered as the other. I'm just worried they'll freak out a bit at him clearly having been passed on again to someone who they don't know and have no idea if he's being treated properly, and want him back due to a fear of the unknown.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Microchips are not proof of ownership. You want him in your name so if he gets lost he will be returned to you. I would imagine they will write to them and if they dont reply within 28 days (which is probably what will happen if he was not well looked after) then it will get put in your name. It happens all the time, so many people do not change details. I know with horses it is an offence not to change ownership details on the passport but loads of people never bother then it is a hassle when you are the law abiding one but it is never a long term problem.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

AvocadosBeforeMortgages said:


> I have no way of contacting them in advance and telling them that he's loved, settled and coming on brilliantly with his training.


That might be a good thing. I know you're wanting to reassure them that you're a good home for this dog, but if they _do_ regret him leaving, the last thing you want is for them to think that the one issue they admitted to has been fixed in the time he's been away. Let them remember him as he was when they wanted him gone.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Firstly, well done for offering this dog a permanent loving home; he's really been kicked from pillar to post, hasn't he. The family (owner 2) obviously rehomed him to someone who didn't care about him at all and I really doubt this family will suddenly decide they want him back; in fact they may be quite worried when they hear he's around just in case they might be expected to take him back. I wouldn't worry. Good luck.


----------



## AvocadosBeforeMortgages (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I'm going to have to post off the forms and cross my fingers. If need be I have family and friends I could hide him with. 

The microchip was registered with an address and contact details but no name, which seems odd; I have wondered overnight if this means that he's still chipped to the original breeder. He was chipped a few months after compulsory microchipping legislation came in, so the breeder could have done it...


----------



## AvocadosBeforeMortgages (Feb 10, 2018)

AmsMam said:


> That might be a good thing. I know you're wanting to reassure them that you're a good home for this dog, but if they _do_ regret him leaving, the last thing you want is for them to think that the one issue they admitted to has been fixed in the time he's been away. Let them remember him as he was when they wanted him gone.


You make a very good point. He's still a pain, he's just improving, but they probably don't need to know he's largely fixable...


----------



## AvocadosBeforeMortgages (Feb 10, 2018)

Identibase came back to me and said that if the previous owner wants to dispute the reregistration, they'd have to produce evidence of civil action being taken against me within 28 days, otherwise they'll just change the chip as it needs to be registered to where the dog is living. 

Hopefully if the previous owners couldn't organise basic training they can't organise legal action, so fingers crossed we're safe


----------



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

AvocadosBeforeMortgages said:


> However, are you certain they just ring up and say "Miss Smith has applied to change the chip to her name" as opposed to "an individual has applied"? If the latter, it should be alright as he's not lost or missing. At least owner 3 and me have surprisingly similar names and one could be misremembered as the other. I'm just worried they'll freak out a bit at him clearly having been passed on again to someone who they don't know and have no idea if he's being treated properly, and want him back due to a fear of the unknown.


It'd likely be by post. I'm confident they can't give your details at all. Surely that's all covered by the Data Protection act.


----------

